# Please help me identify the weeds and lawn type



## ladycage (Aug 12, 2019)

Hello,
I am new to this forum and new to lawn care and gardening. I recently moved to Lithonia, GA from NYC so I have no experience with lawns or anything green lol. I am trying to improve the look of my lawn and take it from the worst in the neighborhood to at least a decent looking relatively weed free green lawn. Can anyone help me identify what type of weeds I have and also what types of lawn I have, I believe it is a mixture of fescue and bermuda but I am not sure. Thank you.


----------



## ladycage (Aug 12, 2019)

more weeds I can't identify


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

You have a mix of bermuda, goosegrass, crabgrass, and I forget the name of that one weed.

Id start with an application of celsius and fertilizer, and go back with Quinclorac for any of the crabgrass.


----------



## ladycage (Aug 12, 2019)

Ok I just put down one application of quinclorac 75, and Liquid iron(Ironite). I have celsuis coming in soon. Should I apply that as soon as it comes in or wait a week or two.?


----------



## ladycage (Aug 12, 2019)

Here is another weed I can't identify to tell what to use to kill it


----------



## Dawgvet (Jul 2, 2019)

ladycage said:


> Here is another weed I can't identify to tell what to use to kill it


Looks like wild violet


----------



## ladycage (Aug 12, 2019)




----------

